# Stereotypes



## Deerhurst (Jun 30, 2013)

Ive done a couple quick searches here and google and wasnt able to come up with much other then a couple short sentences. Ive found nothing for sonas like Otters, Sergals, birds, deer, dolphin, shark, ect...

Ive always been curious of the stereotypes for each sona. 

Anyone got anything?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 30, 2013)

Foxes are sluts. That's one stereotype.
:V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2013)

Otters are stereotyped as sexually promiscuous. 
Sergals are stereotyped as vore fetishists
Birds, I've no clue. 
Deer, I've no clue. 
Sharks, I've no clue. 
Foxes, yiff yiff yiff

anyway, essentially all the stereotypes are pretty infantile.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 30, 2013)

Sergals are "2edgy" special snowflakes.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh god, another one of these threads. 

Foxes are sluts, we've already had this thread. 
Otters are even bigger sluts.
Owls are Ph.d's. 
Hyenas are comedians. 
Wolves are "Warriors" (like hell they are.)
That's enough for now.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 30, 2013)

Mammals are sluts
Reptiles are sluts
Amphibians are sluts
Birds are sluts
Fish are sluts
Insects are sluts
Hybrids are sluts
Fictional species are sluts

/thread


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 30, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Oh god, another one of these threads.
> 
> .



My bad. :shock:



Fallowfox said:


> anyway, essentially all the stereotypes are pretty infantile.




Yes but often interesting. So far, these are rather dull and not creative.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

Deerhurst said:


> My bad. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Furries being creative :I

Sluts. All of them. That's why I'm a waffle. I'm just better.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 30, 2013)

Dragons are _apparently_ egotistical, dominant vorephiles.

Foxes - Want to yiff everything in sight.

Otters - They try to convert you to their ways. Don't listen to them. There's no coming back from that hellhole. On a level with foxes with sluttiness.


----------



## Icky (Jun 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Otters - They try to convert you to their ways. Don't listen to them. There's no coming back from that hellhole. On a level with foxes with sluttiness.



Ssh, it's okay, Raptros, you'll learn someday.

Also, birds are stereotyped as being awesome. Oddly enough, it's the truest stereotype there is.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Otters - They try to convert you to their ways. Don't listen to them. There's no coming back from that hellhole. On a level with foxes with sluttiness.



The one thing non-otters don't understand is that otters aren't slutty. You have to be an otter to understand that they aren't.

For the record I'm being half sarcastic and half serious here.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 30, 2013)

Otters are known as the supreme rulers of the furry fandom.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 30, 2013)

German shepherds are police/nazi fetishists


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 30, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> *Waffles* are known as the supreme rulers of the furry fandom.



FTFY


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 30, 2013)

Foxes are fluff mongelers.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 30, 2013)

I always saw otters as surfer dudes myself. Though my were-otter alt-fursona is more of a conspiracy nut. He's also addicted to chewing tobacco (which is a real component of Brazilian were-otter legends)


----------



## Aetius (Jun 30, 2013)

Otters are degenerative whores that are ever deserving to be swiped out like a fly.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 30, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Oh god, another one of these threads.
> Wolves are "Warriors" (like hell they are.)



well wolves don't HAVE to be warriors per say. you could easily do what I did with the werewolves in my novel and make them all corporate types, I find that the social pack aspect and the aggressiveness work better with the business environment then it ever did with the warrior stereotype. (which isn't to say that my corporate wolves ancestors weren't warriors). The trick is to look at the traits underlaying the stereotypes and then see what other stereotypes those traits work with.

as another example we shall look at foxes/kitsune. Now sexiness is very much a trait kitsune have in folklore where they often marry human men, possibly because male kitsune are often effeminate thus bringing the gay stereotype of foxes comes into play.  But kitsune are also said to be tricksters and, more importantly, they are servants of Inari the Kami of fertility, agriculture, industry and wealth. 

Put the tricktser, slut and Inari traits together and one might decide that rather then just being sluts, the kitsune are really a soceity of gold diggers whose control of the priesthood of Inari allows them to trick the CEOs of powerful Japanese companies into marrying them and giving them control over the japanese economy in the process. Aren't foxes so much more interesting now?


----------



## Icky (Jun 30, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> well wolves don't HAVE to be warriors per say. you could easily do what I did with the werewolves in my novel and make them all corporate types, I find that the social pack aspect and the aggressiveness work better with the business environment then it ever did with the warrior stereotype. (which isn't to say that my corporate wolves ancestors weren't warriors)



Yes. This is why this thread is about common fandom stereotypes, not universal law about what characters need to act like.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2013)

What about bats?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What about bats?



See my previous post.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What about bats?



[video=youtube;j_SjhcdF_J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_SjhcdF_J4[/video]

Everything you need to know.

...can it be nsfw if a bat does it?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> See my previous post.


Nein!



furry stereotypes.  I know most of em but I want to hear what you guys know.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2013)

People easily confuse rams and goats.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 30, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> People easily confuse rams and goats.



but that is just a racism

or sexism

whatever


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 30, 2013)

Aouzy said:


> People easily confuse rams and goats.


RAM as in memory or ram as in the animal. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 30, 2013)

I think its a stereotype that all snakes are into hypnotic porn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> but that is just a racism
> 
> or sexism
> 
> whatever



Specism.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 30, 2013)

Almost every member of the furry fandom is a stereotype.


----------



## Saga (Jun 30, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Furries being creative :I
> 
> Sluts. All of them. That's why I'm a waffle. I'm just better.



Waffles are skanks :v


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Specism.



Now say it stupid like I would :3c


----------



## Saga (Jun 30, 2013)

Babyfurs are pedophiles


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 30, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Almost every member of the furry fandom is a stereotype.



And they live up to them like a true social reject.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2013)

Wolves are fierce and fight a lot. They sometimes work alone and sometimes in packs. They are loyal creatures however.
Dogs are silly, messy, playful, and loyal.
Cats are coy, mysterious, balanced, and intelligent.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> And they live up to them like a true social reject.


 Sadly, I am one.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 30, 2013)

Skunks are fart fetishists.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 30, 2013)

Otters are awesome.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 30, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Otters are awesome.



Awesome at being whores


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't see what's awesome about otters, but whatever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2013)

Furries - Slutty Sperglords

Oh wait...


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 30, 2013)

Birds are edgy and aggressive


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 30, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Otters are even bigger sluts.





Raptros said:


> Otters - They try to convert you to their ways. Don't listen to them. There's no coming back from that hellhole. On a level with foxes with sluttiness.





Serbia Strong said:


> Otters are degenerative whores that are ever deserving to be swiped out like a fly.


These are lies. Never believe in them.

@ OP : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9360414/


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jun 30, 2013)

They can be whatever you want them to be.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Wolves are fierce and fight a lot. They sometimes work alone and sometimes in packs. They are loyal creatures however.
> Dogs are silly, messy, playful, and loyal.
> Cats are coy, mysterious, balanced, and intelligent.



Bees>literally every other animal in the dimension. And I'm gonna tell you why.

Reasons.


----------



## Aulendra (Jul 1, 2013)

Deer are supposed to be into vore or predator/prey capture roleplay. Ugh. One of the reasons I retired mine. :| They are also the never ending victim of "oh deer!" puns.
Kangaroos are foot fetishists. 
Huskies are submissive sluts and, apparently, the only fucking anthro dog breed in existence.  
Dragons are arrogant or very domineering looking/acting while being hilariously small or meek irl.
Horses are either size size queens (mares) or compensating (stallions).


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2013)

Bears are usually fat fetishists 
And otters are just gay. Not sluts though. Just gay.


----------



## Icky (Jul 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Birds are edgy and aggressive



Huh, never heard that before.



Mayonnaise said:


> @ OP : http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9360414/



Kinda confuses me a bit. It says birds are gay dominatrix S&M tops, but the pic shows a bird tied and gagged. 

Can't decide if this is accurate or not.



Willow said:


> And otters are just gay. Not sluts though. Just gay.



Y'know, the only straight otters I've seen were female.
 Maybe they all just love dick?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 1, 2013)

Willow said:


> Bears are usually fat fetishists
> And otters are just gay. Not sluts though. Just gay.



It's not a stereotype if it's true.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Birds, I've no clue.





Icky said:


> Also, birds are stereotyped as being awesome. Oddly enough, it's the truest stereotype there is.



Yeah, mysterious and awesome.



Dreaming said:


> Birds are edgy and aggressive


Only the "I'm a dangerous bird of prey" types like falcons and eagles.



> What about bats?


They are Emo kiddies with a "Gother than you" attitude.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 1, 2013)

Goobyfoxes get all the ladies

and the occasional huge black dude with 200lbs of muscle


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> Y'know, the only straight otters I've seen were female.
> Maybe they all just love dick?


I'm a straight male otter!  
But you're right, our numbers are limited.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2013)

EVERYTHING IS SLUTS.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Huskies are attractive.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm really surprised no one has yet mentioned this thread:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...at-is-the-den-Furry-species-and-Stereotypes-V

Enjoy the next few hours of reading. XD


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm really surprised no one has yet mentioned this thread:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...at-is-the-den-Furry-species-and-Stereotypes-V
> 
> Enjoy the next few hours of reading. XD



There's more white guilt in that OP than a Native American berating a group of white anti-immigration protesters.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm really surprised no one has yet mentioned this thread:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...at-is-the-den-Furry-species-and-Stereotypes-V
> 
> Enjoy the next few hours of reading. XD




This is spectacular.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jul 1, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I'm a straight male otter!
> But you're right, our numbers are limited.



We can make a straight otter club. :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm really surprised no one has yet mentioned this thread:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...at-is-the-den-Furry-species-and-Stereotypes-V
> 
> Enjoy the next few hours of reading. XD



I can't imagine the frankly horrifying amounts of research required to create such a thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2013)

Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept 
Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM 
Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny.
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; "Dumb blonde" syndrome; STD hoarder. 
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; Trying too hard to be wolves; often mistaken as sluts/ refuses to put out; stuck up asswipes; socially inept; bookworms 
Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt; Into watersports; gay; Introverted until inebriated; hyperactive/ADHD.
Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches; White guilt
Hyenas: often chosen by black people; Self-porclaimed herms/Self diagnosed GID; Zoophiles
Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy


Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Muscle fetishists; Potheads; White Guilt/trying hard at being black;Lion king fantards 
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists 
Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt 
Pandas: Chubby chasers. 
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks; Cry babies; Drama mongerers.
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards 
Rabbits: Baby/diaperfurs; foot fetishists; White guilt; Socially akward; Extroverted.
Horses: "Holier-than-thou" attitudes; Into BDSM; socially akward; Horsefuckers; often chosen by MLP fantards; White Guilt. 
Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank
Panthers: See lions; See tigers; see domesticated house cats; White guilt; Special snowflakes, trenchcoat-wearing angsty-emo-twiggy fake-goth fucks; black supremacists; wannabe-black; trying to be badass but failing; trying to be brooding but failing.
Snow-leopards: Femboys/cuntboys; Into submissive behavior; Gay.

Eagles: Holier-than-thou attitudes; white guilt; AMURRRIKKKAN PRRIIIIIDDDEEE
Crows: Pot heads; usually chosen by rivetheads/Goths; White guilt
Ravens: See Crows; Bad poets; Otherkin; White guilt 
Hawks: White guilt
Vultures: Vorephilles; Into snuff; white guilt
Gryphons: Self-absorbed; Arrogant; Drama-mongerers; Unfunny; Otherkin

Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts. 
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. 
Gorillas: Macrophilles; Into BDSM/muscle fetish

Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG 
Crocs: See gators 
Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards
Dinosaurs: Macrophilles; Special Snowflakes; Want to be dragons but choose the "Almost a dragon" route; Vorephilles; Dominatrix skanks. 
Archeopteryx: snowflakes, prideful, hipsters, wannabe-smartasses :V
Monitor lizards/Komodo Dragons: Using rage to be edgy; Vorephilles; into slime
Iguana: Lazy; Self-absorbed; Special snowflakes; vegan.
Geko: Hyperactive; asswipes; introverts; Voyeur perverts; into slime/muck.
Raptors: Mentally unstable; otherkin; assholes. 
Lizard(Average): Introverts; picky about their porn; self-absorbed; special snowflake syndrome
Gila Monster: Often chosen by happy core wanna be ravers; Often chosen by Goths; Vorephilles; aggressive intoverts; Self absorbed. 
Axolotl: introverts; Gender-queer; Special snowflakes.


Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet 
Deer: White guilt; vegans. 
Antelopes: See Deer 
Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book) 
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes
Llamas: Drama mongering attention whores; Into Oral sex; lack of Oral hygiene; Self-absorbed.
Goats: Hipsters/Scene kids; Self absorbed; tree hugging vegans.


Hedgehogs: Sonic recolors.
Echidnas: Sonic recolors
Mice: Redwall fantards; Hyperactive intoverts; Vegans
Rats: See mice; Warhammer fantards; Mad doctor complexes; OCD/Very clean and sterile; Introverts; 

Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some other behavioral diabilites; Socially awkward; fetish peddlers and hoarders.
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt; Socially akward 

Dolphins: Extroverted; socially inept; Otherkin; Holier-than-thou; Attention seeking assholes; Zoophiles;balloon/rubber fetish.
Whales: Fat; macrophilles; Vegans; hippies; Baloon/rubber fetish; Vore.
Sharks: Using rage to be edgy and cool; Vorephilles; into snuff; muscle fetishist; Gay.
Octopus: Hentai tentacle fetish; weaboos/Japanophiles
Squid: See octopus; Vorephilles
Fish (general); Intoverted; gang-bang prone; Vorephilles; Special snowflakes, flufftards.


Feral fursonas: Dogfuckers; white guilt; Otherkin; practices bad hygiene. 
Hybrids: indecisive; Special snowflakes; Hipsters
Crux: Often chosen by Deadmau5/Dubstep fantards; Often chosen my Hottopic fantards and often wears shitty Tripp pants; Special snowfalke syndrome; faux gawths/ravers; unfunny; SL addicts and often can be found in the "Red light" district of SL. 


Spiders: Often chosen by Goths; into vore; into snuff; White Guilt
Praying Mantis: White guilt; Weaboos; Commies; into vore; Narutards
Moths: [citation needed]
Roaches: Vermin; Often chosen by grungeheads/Goths
Bees: Using raeg to be edgy; [citation needed]
Wasps: See bees; [citation needed]

Plants: Don't exist

Fungi: Smug asswipes; often caught brown-nosing the staff of an establishment; heavy booze drinkers; potheads; unfunny trolls. :V


Xenomorphs: Into Vore; Into transformation snuff; Into unbirthing; Attention-seeking Sociopaths; into rape fantasy. 
Sergals: So strange and deviant that an explanation's not needed.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2013)

I always imagined rats would be, like, gross as fuck.

They're fucking rats. When has there ever been a sterile rat, outside of a pet shop?


----------



## Icky (Jul 1, 2013)

Does the whole "white guilt" thing still apply to ravens if they're leucistic? :v


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2013)

Stereotypes?

Any birds are awesome, and any permutations involving such as Gryphons are also, equally awesome. Even people such as myself who create hybrids to involve wings are awesome.
Woo old snow leopard/falcon hybrid, woo new gryphon.
It's a win win.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> Does the whole "white guilt" thing still apply to ravens if they're leucistic? :v



zomg I just looked that up and they are so pretty


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> Does the whole "white guilt" thing still apply to ravens if they're leucistic? :v


Yes.



Cain said:


> Stereotypes?
> 
> Any birds are awesome, and any permutations involving such as Gryphons are also, equally awesome. Even people such as myself who create hybrids to involve wings are awesome.
> Woo old snow leopard/falcon hybrid, woo new gryphon.
> It's a win win.



That is not stereotyping. That's buttlicking.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Machine said:


> I always imagined rats would be, like, gross as fuck.
> 
> They're fucking rats. When has there ever been a sterile rat, outside of a pet shop?




Animal shelters, breeders, houses.


----------



## Icky (Jul 1, 2013)

Cain said:


> Stereotypes?
> 
> Any birds are awesome, and any permutations involving such as Gryphons are also, equally awesome. Even people such as myself who create hybrids to involve wings are awesome.
> Woo old snow leopard/falcon hybrid, woo new gryphon.
> It's a win win.



Truest post so far.



Seekrit said:


> zomg I just looked that up and they are so pretty



\:3/



Ozriel said:


> Yes.
> 
> That is not stereotyping. That's buttlicking.



You're just jealous nobody buttlicks death knights.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> You're just jealous nobody buttlicks death knights.



Their victims do


----------



## Aetius (Jul 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> You're just jealous nobody buttlicks death knights.



Nobody likes death knoobs


----------



## Deerhurst (Jul 1, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> Dragons are arrogant or very domineering looking/acting while being hilariously small or meek irl.



Oops! Im 5'8" at 125 pounds. Not arrogant or meek but quiet and calculating.

Im very much enjoying this thread. Just going to go sit back and watch this progress for a little while again.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's a stereotype that urks me.


All dragons are green.


----------



## Riho (Jul 1, 2013)

A message for Corto: I chose a hyena and I'm not black, Riho isn't a herm, and he also is not a zoophile. YAAAAAAYYY I BROKE ALL THE HYENA STEREOTYPES.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> A message for Corto: I chose a hyena and I'm not black, Riho isn't a herm, and he also is not a zoophile. YAAAAAAYYY I BROKE ALL THE HYENA STEREOTYPES.




You're also a self diagnosed GID.


----------



## Riho (Jul 1, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> You're also a self diagnosed GID.


I'm very much a male, thank you.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm very much a male, thank you.




Dang, girl.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2013)

Female hyenas are dykes. You can't deny this. It's a biological fact.


----------



## Riho (Jul 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Female hyenas are dykes. You can't deny this. It's a biological fact.


Then how will I ever know what my true gender is?
Oh dear, I've hit on something very big.
Wait, no I haven't, I don't have boobs. Nevermind.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> Then how will I ever know what my true gender is?
> Oh dear, I've hit on something very big.
> Wait, no I haven't, I don't have boobs. Nevermind.



Bewbs do not a lady make, sister.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Bewbs do not a lady make, sister.



Vaginas do.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm very much a male, thank you.



Nothing a fox cant change. :3
*fiddles with Rino's gender.*


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Vaginas do.




Female hyenas actually have penis-like vaginas.





TreacleFox said:


> Nothing a fox cant change. :3




You are a fox/cat. You've failed us all. :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Female hyenas actually have penis-like vaginas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I knooow this.

I said it because theirs is all fucked up.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But I knooow this.
> 
> I said it because theirs is all fucked up.




It still counts.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

So do you think hyena chicks compare dick sizes?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So do you think hyena chicks compare dick sizes?



If I remember correctly, other female hyenas lick the alpha female's pseudophallus as an act of submission.

Oh my~


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> If I remember correctly, other female hyenas lick the alpha female's pseudophallus as an act of submission.
> 
> Oh my~



Sounds great!

"As a showing of my dominance I demand you to lick my dick!"


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Female hyenas are dykes. You can't deny this. It's a biological fact.



true, but the males are some of the best weapon smiths you'll ever find, which makes sense given that the amazons warrior were werehyenas, so someone had to make their weapons I mean, they're both from Ethiopia, so why not?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> true, but the males are some of the best weapon smiths you'll ever find, which makes sense given that the amazons warrior were werehyenas, so someone had to make their weapons I mean, they're both from Ethiopia, so why not?



I can never tell if you're joking with stuff like this.


----------



## Riho (Jul 1, 2013)

>:C


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> >:C



Don't be mad, gurl, we just playin'

And I think we found our new running joke: Riho's biological sex!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho's avatar is a hyena? I thought it was some sort of space cockatoo.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> And I think we found our new running joke: Riho's biological sex!




It'll be known as a classic for years to come.


----------



## Riho (Jul 1, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> It'll be known as a classic for years to come.





Fallowfox said:


> Riho's avatar is a hyena? I thought it was some sort of space cockatoo.





Seekrit said:


> Don't be mad, gurl, we just playin'
> 
> And I think we found our new running joke: Riho's biological sex!



I'm crying you guys.
Guys seriously, you're hurting my feelings.
:V


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm crying you guys.
> Guys seriously, you're hurting my feelings.
> :V




Patpat.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I can never tell if you're joking with stuff like this.



Were-hyenas or "bouda" really are a figure in Ethiopian mythology and the males were supposedly brilliant blacksmiths. The amazon warrior element is my addition based the fact the greeks placed the amazons in the general area of Ethiopia and given that hyenas are matriarchal... well it made sense to me.

of course the stupidest werecritter legend is probably the Boto of Brazilian lore. You see, The boto is a were amazon river dolphin, and that's stupid because  the Amazon river dolphin is pink. That's right, pink were-dolphins and that's on top the tobacco chewing were otters in Brazilian folklore.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 2, 2013)

What inspired you to research all of this, out of curiosity. Was it for your novel or was there more to it?


----------



## Cain (Jul 2, 2013)

Is devolving into discussing the female Spotted Hyena's pseudo-penis the furry equivalent of Godwin's Law?
Seems like it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 2, 2013)

Cain said:


> Is devolving into discussing the female Spotted Hyena's pseudo-penis the furry equivalent of Godwin's Law?
> Seems like it.


From now on there's a new law in order, known as the Coffeecup's Law, and it goes: "In a furry forum, the amount of posts in a thread increases the chances of sergal clitoral hood being mentioned at least once. Meaning that eventually sergal clits will be mentioned"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2013)

Serclits? I want one.  No wait, I got it.  My tounge is now a sergal clit.


----------



## Cain (Jul 2, 2013)

Do I even want to know what a sergal's clitoral hood is?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 2, 2013)

Cain said:


> Do I even want to know what a sergal's clitoral hood is?


It's a weird prehensile hood thingy that mangles your dick while you do a sex.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 2, 2013)

Cain said:


> Do I even want to know what a sergal's clitoral hood is?



NO



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's a weird prehensile hood thingy that mangles your dick while you do a sex.



FUCK THAT'S SCARY.

JUST REALIZED YOU TOOK 100TH POST! MY LIFE IS NOTHING.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> From now on there's a new law in order, known as the Coffeecup's Law, and it goes: "In a furry forum, the amount of posts in a thread increases the chances of sergal clitoral hood being mentioned at least once. Meaning that eventually sergal clits will be mentioned"



They have been getting a lot of mentions of late. They're just so damned fascinating.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

I love this way too much.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh well, the Vilous thread is getting a little weird. Maybe I'll just try another thr-



			
				This Thread said:
			
		

> SERGAL CLITORAL HOODS



...
oh.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Oh well, the Vilous thread is getting a little weird. Maybe I'll just try another thr-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





How could you be disappointed?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

Did someone already post that image someone made of species stereotypes? 

All I know is Otters will bang anything that moves and Lions are almost universally macho tops. Sloths are all adorable.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 2, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> What inspired you to research all of this, out of curiosity. Was it for your novel or was there more to it?



It's mostly for my novel.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure inane stereotypes will be particularly useful. x3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Not sure inane stereotypes will be particularly useful. x3



I'm not sure why any stereotypes would be helpful :/

I personally find stereotyping anthros in stories annoying. They aren't hive mind.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Sloths are all adorable.




Hail.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Not sure inane stereotypes will be particularly useful. x3



Says Fallow*fox*. I'm on to you, murrpurr yiffbutt.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Says Fallow*fox*. I'm on to you, murrpurr yiffbutt.




He'll infect us all.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 2, 2013)

One downside of being a kangaroo is how often people grope me looking for a pouch. 

Or when in chatrooms, they go *hops into their pouch*, I just troll them and point out that they somehow managed to fit into my pants pocket or have just destroyed a perfectly good hoodie.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2013)

Male kangaroos should have a pouch anyway. Think how practical it would be.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Male kangaroos should have a pouch anyway. Think how practical it would be.




Leave the men to the work.


----------



## Riho (Jul 2, 2013)

Well I'm glad FAF has the attention span of a three-year old.
 Keeps the suspicion off my ass


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 2, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Says Fallow*fox*. I'm on to you, murrpurr yiffbutt.



I'd prefer on top of, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'd prefer on top of, but I'll take what I can get.



It appears even the moderately respectable Fallow is a slutfox.

<3


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Riho said:


> Well I'm glad FAF has the attention span of a three-year old.
> Keeps the suspicion off my ass




We haven't forgotten that you're a female, Riho.


----------



## Recel (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> We haven't forgotten that you're a female, Riho.



What? Since when?! I swear if I would have kno... oh look! A rock!

And I can't say any stereotypes that haven't been beaten to death with a dead horse yet.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Recel said:


> What? Since when?!




http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/137602-Stereotypes/page4


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 2, 2013)

Domestic cats are all over the place. Some are ultra slutty, others are weeaboos (though I'd argue that a neko isn't the same as a fully anthropomorphic feline), some are angsty, and others are just boring. Of all the other cats in the fandom I've met, no two were alike.


----------



## Riho (Jul 2, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Of all the other cats in the fandom I've met, no two were alike.


And isn't it aDORable? *squeezes all the anthro kitties*


----------



## Wrobel (Jul 2, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> . . . tobacco chewing were otters. . .


Ok, so that's badass.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's a weird prehensile hood thingy that mangles your dick while you do a sex.


Best description of this so far, and it makes me love them even more.


benignBiotic said:


> All I know is Otters will bang anything that moves . . .


Just cus yer right don't mean yah know shit.:v


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Domestic cats are all over the place. Some are ultra slutty, others are weeaboos (though I'd argue that a neko isn't the same as a fully anthropomorphic feline), some are angsty, and others are just boring. Of all the other cats in the fandom I've met, no two were alike.




Percy would be very disappointed in you.


----------



## Riho (Jul 2, 2013)

Recel said:


> What? Since when?! I swear if I would have kno... oh look! A rock!
> 
> And I can't say any stereotypes that haven't been beaten to death with a dead horse yet.


I'm not actually a woman IRL, by the way.
Riho isn't either, but Zabrina insists that I am, even though I don't even have titties.
I would be slightly less upset if I had titties :V


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm not actually a woman IRL, by the way.
> Riho isn't either, but Zabrina insists that I am, even though I don't even have titties.
> I would be slightly less upset if I had titties :V




You'll always be a beautiful young lady to me. C:


----------



## Riho (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> You'll always be a beautiful young lady to me. C:





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Riho said:


> Spoiler: NSFW




Okay the picture won't come up but I'm sure it's adorable, dear.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Percy would be very disappointed in you.



Please explain?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Please explain?




Well, he's a house cat.

And it was a joke, of course.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Please explain?


Percy has a cat 'sona.

Edit: Damn, ninjaed. Carry on...


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

I think Most stereotypes are for the most part untrue



Digitalpotato said:


> One downside of being a kangaroo is how often people grope me looking for a pouch.
> 
> Or when in chatrooms, they go *hops into their pouch*, I just troll them and point out that they somehow managed to fit into my pants pocket or have just destroyed a perfectly good hoodie.



Another stereotype I noticed involving Kangaroos:

Kangaroo Character = Foot Fetish.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Percy has a cat 'sona.
> 
> Edit: Damn, ninjaed. Carry on...




C:<


----------



## Percy (Jul 2, 2013)

I heard my name?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> I heard my name?



Your getting dragged into this thread now. Kicking and screaming if we have to. 
:3


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> I heard my name?




Apparently, due to being a cat you're a slut.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Apparently, due to being a *furry* you're a slut.


*fixed


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Apparently, due to being a cat you're a slut.


Everyone is slut here.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

These are both true facts.


----------



## Percy (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Apparently, due to being a cat you're a slut.


Oh.
Well, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> Oh.
> Well, I'm not complaining.




It's more of a compliment, without a doubt.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm a furry and I'm not a slut.


----------



## Icky (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'm a furry and I'm not a slut.



Yet.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'm a furry and I'm not a slut.


You, Sir, are living a life of lies and heresy.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm serious, not all furries are sluts.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'm serious, not all furries are sluts.


HERETIC. YOU MUST BE BANISHED FROM THE LANDS :V


----------



## Icky (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I'm serious, not all furries are sluts.



I don't understand.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Ickeh? How many newbs does it take to figure out sarcasm?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright, I'm just going to come out and ask this.

...Is anyone here an actual furry? Or is the forum made mostly of anti-furries in disguise? That's how it felt the first time I came to the forums, and it feels the same now. More people here insult and make fun of furries rather than actually talk about them or try to support them or stuff like that. Or at least that's how it feels like.

Also, I know that was sarcasm, but it was still a dumb joke.


----------



## Icky (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Alright, I'm just going to come out and ask this.
> 
> ...Is anyone here an actual furry? Or is the forum made mostly of anti-furries in disguise? That's how it felt the first time I came to the forums, and it feels the same now. More people here insult and make fun of furries rather than actually talk about them or try to support them or stuff like that. Or at least that's how it feels like.
> 
> Also, I know that was sarcasm, but it was still a dumb joke.



Nah, you got me. I've been here for four years trying to put on this false "furry" persona, and you see through it just like that! I have truly been shamed today.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Alright, I'm just going to come out and ask this.
> 
> ...Is anyone here an actual furry? Or is the forum made mostly of anti-furries in disguise? That's how it felt the first time I came to the forums, and it feels the same now. More people here insult and make fun of furries rather than actually talk about them or try to support them or stuff like that. Or at least that's how it feels like.
> 
> Also, I know that was sarcasm, but it was still a dumb joke.


We're furfags... Trust us.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> Nah, you got me. I've been here for four years trying to put on this false "furry" persona, and you see through it just like that! I have truly been shamed today.



...That's it? No "Ahahahaha... Oh wait, you're serious. Let me laugh even harder. AHAHAHAHAHA!!!" comment or anything like that?


----------



## Icky (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> ...That's it? No "Ahahahaha... Oh wait, you're serious. Let me laugh even harder. AHAHAHAHAHA!!!" comment or anything like that?



I'm not a _complete_ douche. :u


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Most furries, haters in disguise~

That'd be funny without all the self-loathing.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> I'm not a _complete_ douche. :u



Yay! XD ...All I have to say. Yay.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

I wish to round up all of the furries and place them into death camps. It will be a fun experience for...me.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I wish to round up all of the furries and place them into death camps. It will be a fun experience for...me.



...That's just not funny.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I wish to round up all of the furries and place them into death camps. It will be a fun experience for...me.



I'll just stale myself up and smash yer teeth :v


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'll just stale myself up and smash yer teeth :v



You were going to be part of my Death corps.




BennyBunnycorn said:


> ...That's just not funny.



That's because you aren't refined enough to know the brilliance of it. :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You were going to be part of my Death corps.



In that case, what are my orders Oberkommando Ozriel?

Who do I get to RUIN.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I wish to round up all of the furries and place them into death camps. It will be a fun experience for...me.


What 'bout lil' ol' breadies like me? <3


BennyBunnycorn said:


> ...That's just not funny.


Check the front page of the main site with mature filter off :v


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Check the front page of the main site with mature filter off :v



Front Page of Main Site =/= All furries.

Frankly, I'm starting to wonder if this really IS an anti-furry forum.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Front Page of Main Site =/= All furries.
> 
> Frankly, I'm starting to wonder if this really IS an anti-furry forum.



Would you feel better if I yiffed you in the butt?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What 'bout lil' ol' breadies like me? <3



You'll be in charge of the kitchens and dispensing nutritious meals for our "guests".




Seekrit said:


> In that case, what are my orders Oberkommando Ozriel?
> 
> Who do I get to RUIN.



Bring every furry to the camps, kill the ones that resist.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Front Page of Main Site =/= All furries.
> 
> Frankly, I'm starting to wonder if this really IS an anti-furry forum.


You should go check out sofurry.

lrn2tke jokes.


Ozriel said:


> You'll be in charge of the kitchens and dispensing nutritious meals for our "guests".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mistress.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> ...Is anyone here an actual furry? Or is the forum made mostly of anti-furries in disguise? That's how it felt the first time I came to the forums, and it feels the same now. More people here insult and make fun of furries rather than actually talk about them or try to support them or stuff like that. Or at least that's how it feels like.
> 
> Also, I know that was sarcasm, but it was still a dumb joke.


I understand your confusion. 'Furry with a sense of humor about his/herself' is a very difficult subject to come to terms with.


----------



## Percy (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Front Page of Main Site =/= All furries.
> 
> Frankly, I'm starting to wonder if this really IS an anti-furry forum.


This probably isn't the place for you.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Would you feel better if I yiffed you in the butt?



NO! That's not what I meant at all. I'm just wondering why everyone here talks so poorly of furries if they're supposed to be furries themselves. Most people at other Furry Forums I've gone to are some of the nicest people I've met online, but here it seems very unwelcoming to furries, as the people here spend a lot of times bashing the furry fandom, and contradicting the fact that it's supposed to be a pro-furry site.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> NO! That's not what I meant at all. I'm just wondering why everyone here talks so poorly of furries if they're supposed to be furries themselves. Most people at other Furry Forums I've gone to are some of the nicest people I've met online, but here it seems very unwelcoming to furries, as the people here spend a lot of times bashing the furry fandom, and contradicting the fact that it's supposed to be a pro-furry site.


But we ARE pro-furry when the time comes...

You want this totally not poisonous muffin I made?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> NO! That's not what I meant at all. I'm just wondering why everyone here talks so poorly of furries if they're supposed to be furries themselves. Most people at other Furry Forums I've gone to are some of the nicest people I've met online, but here it seems very unwelcoming to furries, as the people here spend a lot of times bashing the furry fandom, and contradicting the fact that it's supposed to be a pro-furry site.



I think you're mistaking 'hugbox' for 'nice'. We are nice. We're fucking lovely.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Guys, in all serious, knock it off. You guys are NOT funny, you're just insulting. You think it's all about having a sense of humor, but it's obvious you don't care who is offended by the stuff you say. Offending people with those kind of jokes is not my idea of humor. I'm sorry, but it isn't.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> NO! That's not what I meant at all. I'm just wondering why everyone here talks so poorly of furries if they're supposed to be furries themselves. Most people at other Furry Forums I've gone to are some of the nicest people I've met online, but here it seems very unwelcoming to furries, as the people here spend a lot of times bashing the furry fandom, and contradicting the fact that it's supposed to be a pro-furry site.



The forum itself treats the fandom in a "tongue-and-cheek" manner. We often make jokes and make fun of ourselves, but it is always in humor and sometimes satire.

If there's a serious discussion about the fandom, we talk about it in a serious manner and state our opinions accordingly.

If you came here to experience what you've experienced in other communities, you've come to the wrong place.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If you came here to experience what you've experienced in other communities, you've come to the wrong place.



I guess so.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I guess so.



If you choose to stay, I suggest you leave that mindset behind. I find that it is better to make fun of yourself than to take yourself seriously.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting back on topic, dragons are sex-gods and you'll only find them in porn art, fucking some little poodle.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Getting back on topic, dragons are sex-gods and you'll only find them in porn art, fucking some little poodle.


Why thank you. :V


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Why thank you. :V




Only the finest of compliments for you, my lord.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Getting back on topic, dragons are sex-gods and you'll only find them in porn art, fucking some little poodle.



PFFFTTTTT....hahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> PFFFTTTTT....hahahahahahahahahahahaha!




What's so funny? :C


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Dragons are trying to hard to be unique.


----------



## Icky (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Dragons are trying to hard to be unique.



Says the waffle.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> Says the waffle.


I was a waffle before joining FA yo.

Been a Falaffel Waffle since my first guild (2 years after release) In WoW.

This is me :c


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> Says the waffle.




Nothing's more unique than a talking waffle.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> What's so funny? :C



Hohohohohohoho...my sides! You're killing me!

Anyways, I'm a pissed off crack addict, so...


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 2, 2013)

here's another were-legend derived stereotype, wolves are all alcoholics as seen with Eastern European werewolves stealing peoples beer and wine. people in medieval times also used wolves as the symbol for the deadly sin of greed and Spanish and Austrian werewolves were said to have a thing for gems.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Anyways, I'm a pissed off crack addict, so...




I feel ya, bro.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Dragons are trying to hard to be unique.


We're actually the 4th most popular species in the fandom the last I checked (some survey that was on wikifur).


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We're actually the 4th most popular species in the fandom the last I checked (some survey that was on wikifur).



What was the third?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> What was the third?


Domestic dog.

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We're actually the 4th most popular species in the fandom the last I checked (some survey that was on wikifur).


I meant real animals are too mainstream fer them :v


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2013)

Female wolves are the masters of puns.

And also the most adorable of furries


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Female wolves are the masters of puns.
> 
> And also the most adorable of furries


Also pretty manly apparently :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2013)

Numba 30 bitches!!! SUCK IT!


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Female wolves are the masters of puns.
> 
> And also the most adorable of furries



They also make the best adoptive parents. As the Irish, Turks, Mongols, Chechnyans  and Romans would tell you.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We're actually the 4th most popular species in the fandom the last I checked (some survey that was on wikifur).



We must cull the dragons at once.


----------



## Icky (Jul 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Numba 30 bitches!!! SUCK IT!



Birds got 19 at least. We're growing \:3/


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> We must cull the dragons at once.


You say that like it would be easy.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 2, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> We must cull the dragons at once.





Raptros said:


> You say that like it would be easy.



So it's settled. 

We'll have a fight to the death!


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 2, 2013)

Wait for a dragon to vore you, then stab his duodenum.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You say that like it would be easy.


The people behind the dragons are basement dwellers.

Cant be that hard :V


----------



## Demensa (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> The people behind the dragons are basement dwellers.
> 
> Cant be that hard :V



But the people behind the rest of the characters will likely be basement dwellers too!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Demensa said:


> But the people behind the rest of the characters will likely be basement dwellers too!


Aw fuck :c


----------



## Aetius (Jul 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You say that like it would be easy.



If anything Ill call my buddy Gruul. 



TreacleFox said:


> Wait for a dragon to vore you, then stab his duodenum.



They will never see it coming


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 3, 2013)

Demensa said:


> But the people behind the rest of the characters will likely be basement dwellers too!


I believe Florida furs would be an exception here as most Floridians do not have basements.


----------



## Generalissimo (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel special. No stereotypes for raptors.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 3, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> I believe Florida furs would be an exception here as most Floridians do not have basements.



That's true... 
Here in Australia, most houses do not have a full basement either.
In fact I've never lived in a house with a basement.

I suppose that would disqualify me as a true furry, right?



			
				Generalissimo said:
			
		

> I feel special. No stereotypes for raptors.



Raptors are always classy...
I tend to associate raptors with being sophistiacted and philosophical, probably because of that 'philosoraptor' meme which I so despise.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't be furry without a basement?

That's why I'm the only furry I know irl I guess.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 3, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> I can't be furry without a basement?



You can't be furry without abasement.


----------



## Avindur (Jul 3, 2013)

Demensa said:


> You can't be furry without abasement.



Well shit. I live in a double wide.
Dragons can be seen as egotistical assholes or the wise, clever, sly kind.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 3, 2013)

Generalissimo said:


> I feel special. No stereotypes for raptors.



Vorephilles; special snow flakes; Sociopaths; Otherkin.




Raptros said:


> You say that like it would be easy.




One word: Dovakiin.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

Demensa said:


> You can't be furry without abasement.



what is basement i have never heard of this technology


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> what is basement i have never heard of this technology



Basements do not exist where I live...unless you want an underground spring. :V



Inciatus said:


> I believe Florida furs would be an exception here as most Floridians do not have basements.



Anyone who has a house along the coast below sea level do not have basements...unless you live on a high up rocky shelf or sommat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2013)

Houses in UK don't seem to have basements either. Or even cellars.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Domestic dog.
> 
> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes



There are more cheetahs in the fandom than kangaroos? 

Then where on earth are they? In all my years they've been one of the more uncommon species. :V (Almost all the feline fursonae are either a) Domestic cats b) Lions c) Tigers d) Snow Leopards e) Some kind of hybrid of a) b) c) or d).)


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 3, 2013)

Before MLP, Horse sonas all belonged to ppl with small dicks. :V


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Before MLP, Horse sonas all belonged to ppl with small dicks. :V



That and closet horsefuckers.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Jul 3, 2013)

Demensa said:


> You can't be furry without abasement.



I do not have a basement.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> That and closet horsefuckers.



This can also be applied to anyone that buys from bad dragon :V


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

I wonder if anyone made a horse fursona who disguises himself as a cow in light of recent developments in Europe.

I also wonder how many people base their fursonas off baddragon paraphernalia.

oh my that is quite the footlong, master~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 3, 2013)

Cain said:


> I also wonder how many people base their fursonas off baddragon paraphernalia.
> 
> oh my that is quite the footlong, master~


I wonder indeed.

Such a horrible thought.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 3, 2013)

Cain said:


> I also wonder how many people base their fursonas off baddragon paraphernalia.
> 
> oh my that is quite the footlong, master~


I think they're (the toys) based off of characters designed by narse, or so I'm told (thx random creepy dragon person who tried to gay yiff RP me 10 mins into the chat...). I cannot confirm as I do not wish to go to that hell hole of a site, ever.

But then again, we're talking about furries here. I wouldn't be surprised if some actually did design their characters with them in mind. So horrible and creepy..... Yuck.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 3, 2013)

Cain said:


> I wonder if anyone made a horse fursona who disguises himself as a cow in light of recent developments in Europe.
> 
> I also wonder how many people base their fursonas off baddragon paraphernalia.
> 
> oh my that is quite the footlong, master~



....Look up Noblewolf.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> ....Look up Noblewolf.


I am scared to...


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I think they're (the toys) based off of characters designed by narse, or so I'm told (thx random creepy dragon person who tried to gay yiff RP me 10 mins into the chat...). I cannot confirm as I do not wish to go to that hell hole of a site, ever.
> 
> But then again, we're talking about furries here. I wouldn't be surprised if some actually did design their characters with them in mind. So horrible and creepy..... Yuck.


The characters? Or the dildos? :v

I'd imagine there's weirder things people'd like to put up their butt though.


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> ....Look up Noblewolf.


Ah. The infamous murrsuit.
I'd never seen one before. Just how the human anatomy is supposed to complete the idea of anthro body escapes me.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I am scared to...



I may have found the wrong thing, but searching images brought me to some horrific yiffmasks.


----------



## Joey (Jul 3, 2013)

Just looked up Noblewolf. Sigh...


----------



## Wrobel (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I may have found the wrong thing, but searching images brought me to some horrific yiffmasks.



I ended up finding possibly the most awkward boxer shorts in existence.


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> I ended up finding possibly the most awkward boxer shorts in existence.


same here. 
But those heads. They look kind of derp.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2013)

Plus watch


----------



## Demensa (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> what is basement i have never heard of this technology





BennyBunnycorn said:


> I do not have a basement.



It was supposed to be a pun, but I screwed it up.


----------



## Joey (Jul 4, 2013)

lel


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> lel


Noblewolf's suits are scary looking, and that doesn't even account for the adult parts.


----------



## Joey (Jul 4, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Noblewolf's suits are scary looking, and that doesn't even account for the adult parts.



Right? It's bad enough they're NSFW, but they look like total shit to begin with. It's like everything the internet hates about furries rolled into one fugly canadian turd.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey, at least his fugly is pretty distinctive and uniform.  There's little mistaking his suits for anyone else's.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 4, 2013)

bkatt500 said:


> Hey, at least his fugly is pretty distinctive and uniform.  There's little mistaking his suits for anyone else's.


Caveat amplexator, let the hugger beware. At least we know what to stay away from with his distinctive "style". Others, well, that's where pants=stay away from children plz. 
I have a stereotype, yiffsuiters have low libidos.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Before MLP, Horse sonas all belonged to ppl with small dicks. :V



Not Idlewild. 

Kinda hard to fall into that stereotype when your fursona is female and you are female IRL. [yes, I have met her.]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Right? It's bad enough they're NSFW, but they look like total shit to begin with. It's like everything the internet hates about furries rolled into one fugly canadian turd.


The eyes are to close together and his foot paws are like, squares.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Caveat amplexator, let the hugger beware. At least we know what to stay away from with his distinctive "style". Others, well, that's where pants=stay away from children plz.


I once stumbled across a post (on Tumblr no less) where someone was trying to justify people wearing yiffsuits out in public and hugging people's children. Saying something like it's not as dirty as people think it is and all this other crap. 

Like thank you for dispelling those rumors but I'm still not going to hug your sex toy. 



> I have a stereotype, yiffsuiters have low libidos.


Or at least tiny dicks. :u



d.batty said:


> The eyes are to close together and his foot paws are like, squares.


And they look like they're trying to give you that bedroom eyes look 75% of fursuits have but it looks more like they're just really high on something


----------



## jorinda (Jul 4, 2013)

Another Furry stereotype: Any topic will end up with someone posting ugly murrsuits or ugly yiff art.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> lel



I laughed way too hard.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> lel


He is the cancer of this fandom.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> He is the cancer of this fandom.


No he's the syphilis. The founder of the first furry convention (and Califur) is the testicular cancer of the fandom.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 4, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> No he's the syphilis. The founder of the first furry convention (and Califur) is the testicular cancer of the fandom.



-_- I really should look up the fandom's history one day. This is all greek to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> He is the cancer of this fandom.



he is merely an unsightly boil


----------



## Recel (Jul 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> -_- I really should look up the fandom's history one day. This is all greek to me.



If you're planing a throughout trip, I'll prepare your acid bath, eye bleach therapy, rope and coffin for your return. Have a nice trip milady! I'll be... waiting. :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> he is merely an unsightly boil



That will be lanced by the noble righteousness of the sum of three Gibbies.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 4, 2013)

Willow said:


> I once stumbled across a post (on Tumblr no less) where someone was trying to justify people wearing yiffsuits out in public and hugging people's children. Saying something like it's not as dirty as people think it is and all this other crap.
> 
> Like thank you for dispelling those rumors but I'm still not going to hug your sex toy.


I agree. It's not about physical dirt - that can be washed - but about acting appropriate. If a guy washes and disinfects his buttplug, he still shouldn't give it to a kid. It is a sextoy, and it won't stop being one because they washed it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 4, 2013)

My species is more obscure than yours, I could teach you, but I'd have to charge. $30 American.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 5, 2013)

jorinda said:


> Another Furry stereotype: Any topic will end up with someone posting ugly murrsuits or ugly yiff art.




Too late.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

For every animal that has been used as a fursona I've only heard the same stereotype and that's the main generalization/assumption that everybody who isn't one makes about furries; we apparently do kinky shit in order to get laid. I don't know where everyone else is finding these other stereotypes, or maybe I haven't been a fur long enough to see them but that's just it, I can't see or find them


----------



## Demensa (Jul 10, 2013)

RockerFox said:


> I don't know where everyone else is finding these other stereotypes, or maybe I haven't been a fur long enough to see them but that's just it, I can't see or find them



Most of the posts in this thread aren't to be taken very seriously...


----------



## Hewge (Jul 10, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Most of the posts in this thread aren't to be taken very seriously...



Nonsense! Everything in this thread is 100% gooey ooey furry boogie goodness true!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Otters are high bitches that will maul you with a muddy pair of pants if you don't join them.


----------



## Icky (Jul 10, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Nonsense! Everything in this thread is 100% gooey ooey furry boogie goodness true!



Really? Because half of the posts are "otters are sluts". :u


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> Really? Because half of the posts are "otters are sluts". :u




Nonsense, I was much more creative than that.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Waffles are shitposting hug boxes.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 10, 2013)

Some stereotypes have a grain of truth to them. In 2010, an Environmentalist movie was put out in Britain called "No Pressure", which showed people who did not agree with environmentalists getting blown to pieces. It's funny to think that rather than being tie dye-wearing pacifist hippies who enjoy organic granola, the members of the environmentalist movement are actually turn-or-burn religious fundamentalists who fantasize about seeing their opponents killed. If I didn't know any better, I would have guessed the earth-loving guys in this movie were a bunch of anti-environmentalists putting on a "minstrel act".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfnddMpzPsM

Then again, watching the more positive environmentalist propaganda (like Captain Planet) makes me want to club a seal, buy a Hummer, and cause an oil spill because that propaganda usually are so saccharine and cute, they'd give you diabetes just for watching them.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Lions are edgy and amazing in bed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

Scalie furs all secretly love feral sex.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 10, 2013)

Foodsonas are 2edgy and egotistical.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Foodsonas are 2edgy and egotistical.



Says the _coffee _sloth :3c


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Foodsonas are 2edgy and egotistical.



We're not egotistical. 
We're just _better_ than you.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

All Penguin sonas are actually Morgan Freeman's alts.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 10, 2013)

Icky said:


> Really? Because half of the posts are "otters are sluts". :u



AND THAT BURDS ARE DUMB.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 10, 2013)

Like I said before, (were)Wolves are a bunch of ayn rand worshiping corporate types, after all, Bray Road is in Paul Ryan's district.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

Hewge said:


> AND THAT BURDS ARE DUMB.



I knew otters were slutty...didn't think they were jealous too. ;3


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jul 10, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I knew otters were slutty...didn't think they were jealous too. ;3


Woah, get your facts straight!!  The best in the world have no reason to be jealous.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jul 10, 2013)

â€¦ Hmm, this is â€¦ strange. Frightful how the subject changed to stereotypes on different species, to this â€¦ abomination!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Woah, get your facts straight!!  The best in the world have no reason to be jealous.



Oh, but the truly best need not defend at all. Their elegance speaks for itself. 

That is the way of the peacock. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 11, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Says the _coffee _sloth :3c


Do your homework breadman. I'm a normal sloth who drinks coffee to go normal-person-speed.

Citra are all super femmy bottoms.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 11, 2013)

Otters are *still*â€‹ superior.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jul 11, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Woah, get your facts straight!!  The best in the world have no reason to be jealous.



We should just let everyone hold onto their misguided delusions. :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Do your homework breadman. I'm a normal sloth who drinks coffee to go normal-person-speed.



You are more coffee than man sloth by now.

One of us, one of us, ONE OF US


----------



## partypaws (Aug 20, 2013)

Sergals: vore n war lovers
 birds: are into themselves 
deer: gaaay
sharks: they like to think they are psycho and cooler than everyone 

remember stereotypes are stereotypes so don't be mad and that they don't always have to be true  anyone got any on moths? idk


----------



## Icky (Aug 20, 2013)

partypaws said:


> birds: are into themselves



Well, duh! Who _wouldn't _be into this?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2013)

Should I just post my list of Stereotypes for each species?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

Cows: Fat. 

...

Or maybe that's just my cow chick. :I


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Cows: Fat.



Cows: Tasty

It's true you know.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2013)

Swans: Elegant and classy... HAH get the fuck out of here


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Cows: Tasty
> 
> It's true you know.



Especially the way I like em. >w>


----------



## partypaws (Aug 20, 2013)

What about us moths? oh yeah I guess laser shows or whatever idk i've never met any other moths


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 21, 2013)

Here are a couple stereotypes you tend to see.

Otters -> Playful, happy, hyperactive. You hardly ever see a serious otter; they're typically comic relief/cutesy things. This is, of course, pretty accurate to the actual species. 

Birds -> Completely depends on species, but birds of prey tend to be classed as angry and stern, with no sense of humor, vultures are scumbags, sparrows are happy-go-lucks and never shut up. I've never seen an Ostritch character that wasn't insane. 

Deer -> Does are almost always portrayed as shy, breathy and fragile. Bucks are generally porrtayed as the "manly man" stereotype.

Dolphins -> See Otters.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 21, 2013)

male seals will grant a wish and/or have sex with any female that cries seven tears into the ocean. At least, that's what the Scots said about selkies


----------



## Kanic (Aug 22, 2013)

German shepherds are not awesome. Such a stereo...


----------



## zacharida (Mar 10, 2014)

whats up with all the fox hate! i was more promiscuous as a wolf thank you very much!


----------



## zacharida (Mar 10, 2014)

yes! power to the kitsune baby! XD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 11, 2014)

Guess I have to accept my foxy sluttiness now...but as a straight dude I'm kinda cool with that. Nothin' wrong with being a gigolo. (not to be confused with Juggalo, there's plenty wrong with those...)


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

Shepherds always want belly rubs.  Just saying...


----------



## cc2009 (Mar 11, 2014)

So what would a blood dragon be?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 11, 2014)

cc2009 said:


> So what would a blood dragon be?



vorephile, obviously :V


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm so disappointed with this thread. I was expecting a stereotype associated with Possums/Opossums and there was not a single one. So disappointed in all of you. >:V


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 11, 2014)

could always just lump all the other marsupial stereotypes together and add a touch of redneck to get one for an opossum.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 11, 2014)

I could but even then the only marsupial that has known stereotypes is the kangaroo and tbh they're not very interesting. :C
But hell yeah, I'll throw in some redneck and maybe like inbreeding/incest.


----------



## Benji (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't believe I've run across an opossum!

Well...*_ahem_*...except that one time when it was really dark out...and raining.  



It was a very sad night.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 11, 2014)

Benji said:


> I don't believe I've run across an opossum!
> 
> Well...*_ahem_*...except that one time when it was really dark out...and raining.
> 
> ...


It happens. Funny enough, "Roadkill" is my Skype name. :U


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 11, 2014)

I had one living in the cupboard in our bathroom for about a week last year...my roommate found it at 3am one night, and let's just say she wasn't too thrilled about it, but I took care of it...


----------



## Antronach (Mar 11, 2014)

Should I be glad no stereotypes of mermen exist yet, or does that make me uneducated?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 11, 2014)

Mermen smell bad and make good sushi.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 11, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> I could but even then the only marsupial that has known stereotypes is the kangaroo and tbh they're not very interesting. :C
> But hell yeah, I'll throw in some redneck and maybe like inbreeding/incest.


Not interesting? The males have upside down genitals.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 11, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Mermen smell bad and make good sushi.


Well I do smell of axe, and I am sorta good a cooking...


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 11, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Not interesting? The males have upside down genitals.


Wait what. Are you serious?
-looks it up- Oh my god what. I.


----------



## Carnau (Mar 11, 2014)

What about robot furries =O


----------



## Milo (Mar 11, 2014)

That 90% of male furries have metal style hair and/or wear a pony tail


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 11, 2014)

Milo said:


> That 90% of male furries have metal style hair and/or wear a pony tail


If only my hair actually grew long enough. I'm in my teens and I already have pattern baldness! :c


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Should I be glad no stereotypes of mermen exist yet, or does that make me uneducated?



Easy.

Special Snowflake; potential zoophile; gang bang prone; Otherkin.

Should I just post my Tl;Dr list?


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 11, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Easy.
> 
> Special Snowflake; potential zoophile; gang bang prone; Otherkin.
> 
> Should I just post my Tl;Dr list?


I thought you did already, like in earlier pages. o:
Also I'm disappointed in you that you didn't list Opposum stereotypes. >:V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> I thought you did already, like in earlier pages. o:
> Also I'm disappointed in you that you didn't list Opposum stereotypes. >:V



Psychobilly wanna be; redneck/white trash; into vore; into BO fetishes; into snuff; punk wannabe; drama mongerer; griefer.

Happy?


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 11, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Psychobilly wanna be; redneck/white trash; into vore; into BO fetishes; into snuff; punk wannabe; drama mongerer; griefer.
> 
> Happy?


Very. :3


----------



## Milo (Mar 11, 2014)

That ferrets and weasels are hipsters


----------



## Weiss (Mar 11, 2014)

"Fucking" animals. Nuff said.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 12, 2014)

Milo said:


> That ferrets and weasels are hipsters



I thought sloths and owls are the hipsters.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 12, 2014)

Milo said:


> That 90% of male furries have metal style hair and/or wear a pony tail



Well, not anymore...just donated 18 inches.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 12, 2014)

Mice are Huge in personality making up for the small size.
Also Mice seem to have the Cartoony ability to get the best of a cat in most cases.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 12, 2014)

^ Adding to that, mice tend to love urethal sounding and vore (receiving end).


----------



## Charrio (Mar 13, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> ^ Adding to that, mice tend to love urethal sounding and vore (receiving end).



LOL, new to me 
Never even thought about that lol


----------



## zacharida (Mar 15, 2014)

one of the people that i follow on deviant art is a possum :3


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 15, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> ^ Adding to that, mice tend to love urethal sounding and vore (receiving end).



Don't forget micro stuff! Micro and vore go together like foxes and prostitutes!


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 15, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Don't forget micro stuff! Micro and vore go together like foxes and prostitutes!


Sweet anthromorphic toon mouse booty!

Ray Jones is a sick fuck


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 15, 2014)

Fruit bats dont have any because we are fabulously flawless.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 15, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Fruit bats dont have any because we are fabulously flawless.



For gay goths that is.


----------



## jynx (Mar 17, 2014)

Hm, wonder what stereotypes the snow leopards have?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2014)

jynx said:


> Hm, wonder what stereotypes the snow leopards have?



Snow-leopards: Femboys/cuntboys; Into submissive behavior; Gay.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 17, 2014)

jynx said:


> Hm, wonder what stereotypes the snow leopards have?



I have seen a lot of bondage pics.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2014)

Any species, there's a stereotype.
Which means I need to edit the list and make it bigger.

EDIT:

Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept 
Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM 
Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny.
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; "Dumb blonde" syndrome; STD hoarder. 
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; Trying too hard to be wolves; often mistaken as sluts/ refuses to put out; stuck up asswipes; socially inept; bookworms 
Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt; Into watersports; gay; Introverted until inebriated; hyperactive/ADHD.
Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches; White guilt
Hyenas: often chosen by black people; Self-porclaimed herms/Self diagnosed GID; Zoophiles
Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy


Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Muscle fetishists; Potheads; White Guilt/trying hard at being black;Lion king fantards 
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists 
Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt 
Pandas: Chubby chasers. 
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks; Cry babies; Drama mongerers.
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards 
Rabbits: Baby/diaperfurs; foot fetishists; White guilt; Socially akward; Extroverted.
Horses: "Holier-than-thou" attitudes; Into BDSM; socially akward; Horsefuckers; often chosen by MLP fantards; White Guilt. 
Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank
Panthers: See lions; See tigers; see domesticated house cats; White guilt; Special snowflakes, trenchcoat-wearing angsty-emo-twiggy fake-goth fucks; black supremacists; wannabe-black; trying to be badass but failing; trying to be brooding but failing.
Snow-leopards: Femboys/cuntboys; Into submissive behavior; Gay.

Eagles: Holier-than-thou attitudes; white guilt; AMURRRIKKKAN PRRIIIIIDDDEEE
Crows: Pot heads; usually chosen by rivetheads/Goths; White guilt
Ravens: See Crows; Bad poets; Otherkin; White guilt 
Hawks: White guilt
Vultures: Vorephilles; Into snuff; white guilt
Gryphons: Self-absorbed; Arrogant; Drama-mongerers; Unfunny; Otherkin

Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts. 
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. 
Gorillas: Macrophilles; Into BDSM/muscle fetish

Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG 
Crocs: See gators 
Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards
Dinosaurs: Macrophilles; Special Snowflakes; Want to be dragons but choose the "Almost a dragon" route; Vorephilles; Dominatrix skanks. 
Archeopteryx: snowflakes, prideful, hipsters, wannabe-smartasses :V
Monitor lizards/Komodo Dragons: Using rage to be edgy; Vorephilles; into slime
Iguana: Lazy; Self-absorbed; Special snowflakes; vegan.
Geko: Hyperactive; asswipes; introverts; Voyeur perverts; into slime/muck.
Raptors: Mentally unstable; otherkin; assholes. 
Lizard(Average): Introverts; picky about their porn; self-absorbed; special snowflake syndrome
Gila Monster: Often chosen by happy core wanna be ravers; Often chosen by Goths; Vorephilles; aggressive intoverts; Self absorbed. 
Axolotl: introverts; Gender-queer; Special snowflakes.


Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet 
Deer: White guilt; vegans. 
Antelopes: See Deer 
Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book) 
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes
Llamas: Drama mongering attention whores; Into Oral sex; lack of Oral hygiene; Self-absorbed.
Goats: Hipsters/Scene kids; Self absorbed; tree hugging vegans; Satan worshipers/satanists.


Hedgehogs: Sonic recolors.
Echidnas: Sonic recolors
Mice: Redwall fantards; Hyperactive intoverts; Vegans; vaginal ticking fetish porn fodder
Rats: See mice; Warhammer fantards; Mad doctor complexes; OCD/Very clean and sterile; Introverts
Possum: Psychobilly wanna be; redneck/white trash; into vore; into BO fetishes; into snuff; punk wannabe; drama mongerer; griefer.
Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some other behavioral diabilites; Socially awkward; fetish peddlers and hoarders.
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt; Socially akward 

Dolphins: Extroverted; socially inept; Otherkin; Holier-than-thou; Attention seeking assholes; Zoophiles;balloon/rubber fetish.
Whales: Fat; macrophilles; Vegans; hippies; Baloon/rubber fetish; Vore.
Sharks: Using rage to be edgy and cool; Vorephilles; into snuff; muscle fetishist; Gay.
Octopus: Hentai tentacle fetish; weaboos/Japanophiles
Squid: See octopus; Vorephilles
Fish (general); Intoverted; gang-bang prone; Vorephilles; Special snowflakes, flufftards.


Feral fursonas: Dogfuckers; white guilt; Otherkin; practices bad hygiene. 
Hybrids: indecisive; Special snowflakes; Hipsters
Crux: Often chosen by Deadmau5/Dubstep fantards; Often chosen my Hottopic fantards and often wears shitty Tripp pants; Special snowfalke syndrome; faux gawths/ravers; unfunny; SL addicts and often can be found in the "Red light" district of SL. 


Spiders: Often chosen by Goths; into vore; into snuff; White Guilt
Praying Mantis: White guilt; Weaboos; Commies; into vore; Narutards
Moths: [citation needed]
Roaches: Vermin; Often chosen by grungeheads/Goths; superiority complex
Bees: Using raeg to be edgy; [citation needed]
Wasps: See bees; [citation needed]

Plants: Don't exist

Fungi: Smug asswipes; often caught brown-nosing the staff of an establishment; heavy booze drinkers; potheads; unfunny trolls. :V


Xenomorphs: Into Vore; Into transformation snuff; Into unbirthing; Attention-seeking Sociopaths; into rape fantasy. 
Turian: Garrus Vakarian's Bangparty fanclub; Special snow flakes; assholes.
Sergals: So strange and deviant that an explanation's not needed.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you for the list lol. Really appreciate the high detail. And ALL those catergories.  Seems to have taken some work...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 17, 2014)

Goth assholes are vampire bats.

What about fruit bats? Cant add all bats into one category,  so many different species with different personalities


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Goth assholes are vampire bats.
> 
> What about fruit bats? Cant add all bats into one category,  so many different species with different personalities



Fruit bats: Gay


----------



## jorinda (Mar 18, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Goth assholes are vampire bats.
> 
> What about fruit bats? Cant add all bats into one category,  so many different species with different personalities


Goth kids that try to be different from the other goth kids.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 18, 2014)

Fruit Bats: Food Play/Vore/Pseudo Punk or Pseudo Goth/Whores of the Flying World â€‹:V


----------



## Wydo (Mar 18, 2014)

what about g sheps


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 18, 2014)

The Furry Phil said:


> what about g sheps


German Shepherds? Here's a post about 'em:



PapayaShark said:


> German shepherds are police/nazi fetishists


Also Benji mentioned belly rubs and this one guy said that they were not as awesome.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2014)

The Furry Phil said:


> what about g sheps



What papaya said. Most of them are into the Nazi paraphernalia/Germanophile; BDSM fetish; Gay; robocop wannabe; dogfucker.


----------



## FurryTech01 (Mar 18, 2014)

What about me?

I'm a Mink.


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 18, 2014)

Badass wannabe, CHECK! (well I actually did achieve being a badass)
Loner type, I like to work alone on projects so CHECK!
White guilt, CHECK....somewhat.
Dogfucker, not check, I don't even own a dog.
Mentally unstable, CHECK! (I'm seriously looking for a psychiatrist right now because of being violent at school recently)
Socially inept, CHECK! I have aspergers syndrome.

Those stereotypes for wolves basically describe me. I don't know if I should either be extremely proud or if I should feel extremely fucked up for fitting a bunch of stereotypes.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 18, 2014)

I should see if I apply to any stereotypes.



> Feraligatr appear to generally possess aggressive and ferocious natures, often intimidating surrounding PokÃ©mon by opening their immense jaws. They also have a predatory instinct, with a tendency to capture prey in their jaws and crush or tear their bodies to shreds, highlighting an element of crude malice. The intelligence of the Feraligatr species is high enough to easily understand basic human commands.




Yeah, I apply to about, %20 of that. I'm not the angry type, I'm actually kinda lazy. But I AM pretty smart. Is this something to be proud of?


----------



## KyryK (Mar 18, 2014)

What are the stereotypes of dung beetles? Apart from the obvious.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2014)

FurryTech01 said:


> What about me?
> 
> I'm a Mink.



See otters; see foxes; see skunks.



TheKingOfTheCats said:


> What are the stereotypes of dung beetles? Apart from the obvious.



Aside from scat fetish? Vaginal tickling.



Mr. Sparta said:


> I should see if I apply to any stereotypes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I apply to about, %20 of that. I'm not the angry type, I'm actually kinda lazy. But I AM pretty smart. Is this something to be proud of?



Vore; see crocs; see alligators; special snowlfake syndrome.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 18, 2014)

Any Ringtail Cat stereotypes?

I promise I won't be hurt~


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 18, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Fruit bats: Gay


Thats better!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> Any Ringtail Cat stereotypes?
> 
> I promise I won't be hurt~



See domesticated cats; see lemurs; special snowflakes.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 18, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> -text-



That's a lot of white guilt lol



Ozriel said:


> Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards



I'm more into arabian stuff pff


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2014)

What about sheep? Besides special snowflake.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 18, 2014)

Ozriel; what are the stereotypes for a Sphinx?

The greek mythology kind.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow I'm like the worst fish ever. All I got is introverted, and I don't even do that well. Might as well just fry me up now and get it over with. :V

Do like the explation of sergals, but you could've just said [see above].

@Hewge: probably just a domestic cat or lion with egyptard-ness thrown in. Probably coiuld be said about jackals too (with wolves instead).

Edit: don't forget satyrs and minotaurs, who are just furries in denial.


----------



## Queen-Cheetah93 (Mar 19, 2014)

Cheetahs? Pretty popular animal but never seems to be mentioned ;p Lemme guess, see snow leopard.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 19, 2014)

Stereotypes for badgers? XD


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2014)

O mighty Ozriel, bless us with the stereotypes of the following creatures. If it pleases you o hallowed death knight.

Pheasants
Botflies
Angler fish
Death knights


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like I'm pretty bad at being a fox.


----------



## Maskedman1111 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks; Cry babies; Drama mongerers.



Really?  Am I REALLY a skanky raver?  On top of that, I don't do drugs!  And who are you calling a skank?  I really don't mean to outburst like that, just some food for thought.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 19, 2014)

Maskedman1111 said:


> Really? Am I REALLY a skanky raver? On top of that, I don't do drugs! And who are you calling a skank? I really don't mean to outburst like that, just some food for thought.



Well at least the cry baby part is spot on.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like some people can't take a joke...it's a stereotype,not everyone fits into it...by the stereotype/definition here, I am absolutely terrible at being a fox.


----------



## Maskedman1111 (Mar 19, 2014)

Look I know what the purpose of a stereotype is.  I understand it is really meant to be a joke more than anything else.  It really only gets on my nerves when it is not accurate.  Most other raccoons that I know are clearly not ravers and are almost entirely male (therefore no skanks).  It might have to do with the fact that I'm a herm, but still.  I do agree the crybaby part, without regrets.  We only do that if we're having a problem.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 19, 2014)

Ozriel said:
			
		

> Possum: Psychobilly wanna be; redneck/white trash; into vore; into BO fetishes; into snuff; punk wannabe; drama mongerer; griefer.



The wannabes I'm not sure about, though I guess I can fit more with the punk wannabe (I'm more into grunge and metal though).

Redneck/White trash? Despite growing up in a "trailer house", which is a house literally built from a trailer, I don't know about this. My mother is more white-trash than me.

Funny enough, I can't stand vore and snuff. Nothing gets my goat about them and it can get pretty disgusting if you dig deep enough (much like anything else).

BO fetishing, uh. That's actually pretty debatable. I can't stand heavy "oh my god please take a shower" BO. If it's musk, I guess to some extent. But I hate weird smells and if I have to sit with a person that smells like a rotten fecal sewer, no thanks.

Drama mongering, while I've had my fair share prior to joining the fandom, isn't something I do intentionally. It's pretty unnecessary and even if I do it, I have no means to do it. It all comes with being a teen socialite :V.

In terms of stereotyping, what is griefing/being a griefer? I've never heard of a term used like that before.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> In terms of stereotyping, what is griefing/being a griefer? I've never heard of a term used like that before.



Troll.



Maskedman1111 said:


> Really?  Am I REALLY a skanky raver?  On top of that, I don't do drugs!  And who are you calling a skank?  I really don't mean to outburst like that, just some food for thought.



protip: if it is separated by a semi-colon, it doesn't mean the full definition. If it were separated by a comma, it would include it.




Maskedman1111 said:


> Look I know what the purpose of a stereotype is.  I understand it is really meant to be a joke more than anything else.  It really only gets on my nerves when it is not accurate.  Most other raccoons that I know are clearly not ravers and are almost entirely male (therefore no skanks).  It might have to do with the fact that I'm a herm, but still.  I do agree the crybaby part, without regrets.  We only do that if we're having a problem.




Stereotypes exist because, in fact, there is some truth to them. However, not all foxes are sluts, and so forth, but somehow, foxes are just STD hoarding sluts in the fandom. Or dragons being asspies. Or Huskies being gay dog monglers.




TheKingOfTheCats said:


> O mighty Ozriel, bless us with the stereotypes of the following creatures. If it pleases you o hallowed death knight.



Of course, my child.



> Pheasants


Gender queer; skanks; special snowflakes; vegans/ALF supporters


> Botflies


Parasite fetish fiends; into gore; goths; metal heads; Marilyn Manson fantards/Skinny puppy fnatards; special snowflakes



> Angler fish



Vore; Monster fans; into snuff; raver/rivetheads



> Death knights


Sucked at first class and re-rolled a death knight to be an OP moron in the beginning of WoTLK; morons; assholes; brooding assholes (In RPs); Diseased orifices (Moon Guard's Goldshire)


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 19, 2014)

Maskedman1111 said:


> Really?  Am I REALLY a skanky raver?  On top of that, I don't do drugs!  And who are you calling a skank?  I really don't mean to outburst like that, just some food for thought.


Bein a furry is srs bzn therefore shouldn't incorporate stereotypes.

:V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 19, 2014)

Maskedman1111 said:


> Really?  Am I REALLY a skanky raver?  On top of that, I don't do drugs!  And who are you calling a skank?  I really don't mean to outburst like that, just some food for thought.


Not all ravers do drugs, I was not one of those ravers. But I met hundreds of people that liked to party sober or just drink.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Not all ravers do drugs, I was not one of those ravers. But I met hundreds of people that liked to party sober or just drink.



A few of the local furries that are raccoos who are rivet-heads that go to a local goth/industrial club on Tuesdays. They be cool folk and spend most of their time dancing. They don't get high or drink since they spend most of their time on the dance floor with poi and glowsticks.

Although at AC, I counted about 5 raccoon suiters that smelled of weed.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 19, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Looks like I'm pretty bad at being a fox.



you are a pretty strange fox indeed


----------



## Maskedman1111 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> A few of the local furries that are raccoons who are rivet-heads that go to a local goth/industrial club on Tuesdays. They be cool folk and spend most of their time dancing. They don't get high or drink since they spend most of their time on the dance floor with poi and glowsticks.
> 
> Although at AC, I counted about 5 raccoon suiters that smelled of weed.




My friend, you just made my day.  coincidentally, I actually am a rivethead as well.  I even put a link to a Skinny Puppy song in my sig!


----------



## Hewge (Mar 19, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> you are pretty strange fox indeed



Naw. He's just in hardcore denial.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hewge said:


> Naw. He's just in hardcore denial.



So far the only fox stereotype I've actually fallen into is the whole BDSM thing...but that's only a casual interest, not an obsession.

-straight
-picky about my mates
-far from stupid in most cases
-overly safe when I sack up


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 20, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> A few of the local furries that are raccoos who are rivet-heads that go to a local goth/industrial club on Tuesdays. They be cool folk and spend most of their time dancing. They don't get high or drink since they spend most of their time on the dance floor with poi and glowsticks.
> 
> Although at AC, I counted about 5 raccoon suiters that smelled of weed.


Smell the otters, they always stank of dat seachiba


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 20, 2014)

I fit into most of the wolf stereotypes and I'm okay with it, I feel.....accurately described by a popular person (forum moderator).


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok I'll compare myself to Oz's expectations.

Gators: 
Snappy PMSers- I'm a guy, so...

Vorephilles- Nope

Often chosen to display a person's edgy RAGE- I do get kind of angry sometimes.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Ok I'll compare myself to Oz's expectations.
> 
> Gators:
> Snappy PMSers- I'm a guy, so...
> ...



You are a pokefur. You don't count.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 20, 2014)

I have pretty much relinquished my foxguy right about now cos I never "use" him.

I wonder what my stereotype is now


----------



## Badgerkatch (Mar 20, 2014)

/skipped ;_;


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2014)

TheRH100 said:


> I fit into most of the wolf stereotypes and I'm okay with it, I feel.....accurately described by a popular person (forum moderator).



I am not even popular. >.>




Badgerkatch said:


> /skipped ;_;



I am sure I can think of something. :V


----------



## Paper Phoenix (Mar 21, 2014)

This thread is fun.

I heard from another fur that it's mostly red foxes that get the bad rep. What's your view on gray/fennec/arctic/silver/cross/platinum/cape/etc. foxes?


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 21, 2014)

Paper Phoenix said:


> This thread is fun.
> 
> I heard from another fur that it's mostly red foxes that get the bad rep. What's your view on gray/fennec/arctic/silver/cross/platinum/cape/etc. foxes?


Slightly less cockwhores but still nonetheless.
Also they have the speshul snowflake status as well as being dark and broody.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2014)

Daemonium said:


> Slightly less cockwhores but still nonetheless.
> Also they have the speshul snowflake status as well as being dark and broody.



All foxes are hosebeasts.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2014)

What about Transhumanist Infomorphs :V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> What about Transhumanist Infomorphs :V



Special snowflakes.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 22, 2014)

There's nothing about pterosaurs or the extinbct flightless bird that I owe my forum username to in the list. Therefore I am above reapproach because there is nothing like me to compare to.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 22, 2014)

Mullerornis said:


> There's nothing about pterosaurs or the extinbct flightless bird that I owe my forum username to in the list. Therefore I am above reapproach because there is nothing like me to compare to.



Special snowflakes, superiority complex, macrophiles, gay.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Special snowflakes.


Eh, makes sense. 

Pretty much just made a persona built off of my own personal interests.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Mar 22, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; *tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny*.



Whelp only one out of four applying to me isn't too bad. But I'm surprised you didn't include coyotes among those that are "mentally unstable." It's one of the reasons my fursona is a coyote, they're naturally half mad.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 23, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Whelp only one out of four applying to me isn't too bad. But I'm surprised you didn't include coyotes among those that are "mentally unstable." It's one of the reasons my fursona is a coyote, they're naturally half mad.



Is anybody of us completely sane? I don't think so


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Is anybody of us completely sane? I don't think so



Hell fuckin' no...otherwise we wouldn't be in here!!!


----------



## Shaia (Mar 23, 2014)

Wolves are agressive.
Foxes are menacious.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 23, 2014)

What about the rarest sona of all...Homo sapiens???


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 23, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> What about the rarest sona of all...Homo sapiens???



Special snowflake, probably.


----------



## alphakitsune (Mar 23, 2014)

What do you guys think about moths?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 23, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> What about the rarest sona of all...Homo sapiens???



boring motherfuckers


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 23, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> What about the rarest sona of all...Homo sapiens???



a complete lack of creativity and far too much mental stability.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 23, 2014)

I read somewhere that it's difficult to find a fox without a "I'm so sly I would be a international spy or a ninja because I'm so sneaky and cool" mindset. I've seen that before(don't even get me started with my fishnet wearing, narutard, weaboo cousin).

For me, the truest stereotype about foxes is that they all tend to look similar.

EDIT-

I just realized the irony of this.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Mar 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Is anybody of us completely sane? I don't think so



You're probably right there.


----------



## Bazinga (Mar 25, 2014)

So...many...sluts....

Furries: Because.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 25, 2014)

But isn't it great to be,like,the ONLY fandom that isn't stereotyped as perpetual virgins?


----------



## Antronach (Mar 25, 2014)

Being stereotypes as ravenous sluts is so much better though.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 25, 2014)

Totally :V


----------



## jorinda (Mar 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But isn't it great to be,like,the ONLY fandom that isn't stereotyped as perpetual virgins?



I'm afraid the furry fandom is sometimes stereotyped as "perpetual virgins with sick fetishes".


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But isn't it great to be,like,the ONLY fandom that isn't stereotyped as perpetual virgins?



That's interesting, +1 for the furry fandom


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 25, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I'm afraid the furry fandom is sometimes stereotyped as "perpetual virgins with sick fetishes".



No, no no. The stereotype is a bunch of hypersexualized nerds that has had sex with their pets at one point or another. :V




Shaia said:


> Wolves are agressive everywhere.
> Foxes are menacious sluts.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

Most stereotyoes have the stucture "X is A, B, C (...) n ", where A, B and C are bad adjectives. Since most people arent worth the air they are breathing, stereotypes happen to be true most part of the time.


----------



## Bazinga (Mar 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But isn't it great to be,like,the ONLY fandom that isn't stereotyped as perpetual virgins?



I suppose it is, at least we dont get pictured like the stereotypical Trekkies. Not that there's anything wrong with Trekkies, but still. Yes, being seen as sex-addicted sluts is MUCH better.


----------



## Machine (Mar 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> But isn't it great to be,like,the ONLY fandom that isn't stereotyped as perpetual virgins?


Furry is not alone in that regard. ComicCon attendees, otakus, Trekkies, and High School Musical fans are all categorized as such, too.


----------



## Bazinga (Mar 25, 2014)

High School Musical sluts? Jesus Christ....


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 25, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Sergals: So strange and deviant that an explanation's not needed.



Well... uh...

Nope, you're totally right. Some stereotypes are perfect I guess =P


----------



## Machine (Mar 25, 2014)

Bazinga said:


> High School Musical sluts? Jesus Christ....


I'm sure they are low in population, but I don't know the status of Disney's brainwashed child cult these days. :V


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 25, 2014)

Machine said:


> I'm sure they are low in population, but I don't know the status of Disney's brainwashed child cult these days. :V



just watch an hour of disney channel.


----------



## Bazinga (Mar 25, 2014)

Batsy said:


> just watch an hour of disney channel.



Lets not forget about Radio Disney.


----------



## Machine (Mar 25, 2014)

Batsy said:


> just watch an hour of disney channel.


No, that's how they get you!


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

Well like 80% of artwork submissions here are either porn or fetichistic art so the stereotype is pretty much real.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 26, 2014)

Bazinga said:


> High School Musical sluts? Jesus Christ....



Disney is a blender of sexual frustration, christian undertones and jailbait. I am not surprised.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 26, 2014)

You forgot the music. Like i swear every single in house production can be done as a musical and if not the main character has a music carrer on the side.


----------



## Maskedman1111 (May 2, 2014)

"I came in like a wrecking ball!!!!!"

Oh, Miley, lest we forget about the monster you've become...


----------



## Armored Chocobo (May 2, 2014)

The stereotype of birds is that everyone that isn't a bird is madly jealous of them.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> The stereotype of birds is that everyone that isn't a bird is madly jealous of them.



Pff, that's not a stereotype.

_it's a fact_


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 7, 2014)

I had fun reading this. I really did. So many otter apologists. You have to admit it they are the new fox, in the sense of sexual deviancy.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 7, 2014)

I'm a little late, and I know someone has probably asked this, but what would be stereotypical behavior for goose fursonas (besides the temper)?


----------



## Icky (May 7, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm a little late, and I know someone has probably asked this, but what would be stereotypical behavior for goose fursonas (besides the temper)?



They're not popular enough to have stereotypes. And no, nobody has asked this. Hence the unpopularity.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 7, 2014)

Bats are not emo goths! I have yet to meet another bat that was emo goth. 



So yeah, take that.  




Yeah.


----------



## Antronach (May 7, 2014)

Geez, aren't we getting _emo_tional?


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 7, 2014)

Quiet you.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Bats are not emo goths! I have yet to meet another bat that was emo goth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have, and mostly teenagers. :V
So you must be a douchy vampire kid, then.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 8, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Dragons are _apparently_ egotistical, dominant vorephiles.


I do have thing about dominants, but it's really not everything for me... ok... I won't lie, I really love to conquer, it's just a thing for me.


I didn't even KNOW what a vorephile was until now, no, I've never been turned on by any type of eating, eating just gets me hungry.

and I do like myself, but not to "self centered" level, It's ok to like yourself, and be proud, just don't be a dick.

But really, I have not met a single dragon that is NOT into dominance, and competition.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> I have, and mostly teenagers. :V
> So you must be a douchy vampire kid, then.


*hiss* May you go fuck yourself, per se.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2014)

d.batty said:


> *hiss* May you go fuck yourself, per se.



You first. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 8, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> You first. :V


Im always first ;-;


----------



## Cooper (May 11, 2014)

Are stereotypes a bad thng, in this particular case? I mean, they might even help a new furry to kind of "navigate" in a furry social environment (forums or furcons). Having a little "stereotypical guidance" might help him/her decide which kind of group of furries might fit him/her better. ^^


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2014)

The only birds i've seen have all had giant dongs, even the chicks, giant dongs. All if not almost all reptiles are into vore. And in my completely unbiased opinion wolves are teh coolest species out there.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 11, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen another sergal who doesn't do vore.

This means I have trouble fitting in with other sergals =(.

Actually, there could be a heartwarming kids' book in there - "The Sergal who Didn't Vore".


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2014)

Dont forget the heartwarming sequel, "Silly sergal, you're not food!"


----------



## Pantheros (May 11, 2014)

cheetah

either hyperactive or lazy
good at sports, especialy in speed challenges,  though never commiting to any actualy team or tournament
usualy eats meat daily and likes hunting
looks intimidating, although will never attack unless he absolutely has to
most people like him, though he be-friends only a moderate amount
enjoys being stealthy, even for the hell of it. 
likes puting black paint aroud his eyes like vikings used to do.
likes speed! though cars dont realy satisfy him. he prefers motorcycles and 4-wheelers

(what i gathered from cheetah furs)


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

This thread still exists?
And WTF is a Sergal?


----------



## Rayne553 (May 11, 2014)

heres how this usually goes wolves are dominate violent warriors which were not, foxes are sluts again theyre not, all felines are extremely slutty women im just gonna stop these because theyre all untrue, and all otters are gay which is for the 100th time is untrue.


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

Tis why it's called a stereotype.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 11, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> This thread still exists?
> *And WTF is a Sergal?*



A tool of vore.


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> A tool of vore.



Lol this is the second time you gave me an unstraight answer.


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2014)

Also prehensile lady parts.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 11, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> This thread still exists?
> And WTF is a Sergal?


Sergal master race, checking in. We don't all vore. But we are crazy.


----------



## Gnarl (May 11, 2014)

So I have to ask, perhaps I will regret this, but, what is the stereotype for a DOG/Wolf? I have yet to see it mentioned. 
I always thought it was loyal and fierce.


----------



## Harbinger (May 11, 2014)

Not as cool as a pure wolf.


----------



## Distorted (May 11, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> So I have to ask, perhaps I will regret this, but, what is the stereotype for a DOG/Wolf? I have yet to see it mentioned.
> I always thought it was loyal and fierce.



From what I've seen, anyone who shows an affinity for dogs and wolves has an overwhelming pack mentality. They tend to be very loyal friends too. And also seem prone to acts of establishing dominance and react strongly to authority.


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2014)

Distorted said:


> From what I've seen, anyone who shows an affinity for dogs and wolves has an overwhelming pack mentality. They tend to be very loyal friends too. And also seem prone to acts of establishing dominance and react strongly to authority.



I feel this is true. Even for some of us foxes.


----------



## Gnarl (May 11, 2014)

Nifty! sounds like a good thing, I think!?!????


----------



## FangWarrior (May 15, 2014)

This is a list I came up with, *PLEASE NOTE* that I am not saying this to upset people, after all, these are just stereotypes. 


*CANID*

Dogs - are really stupid and drool.

Foxes - Very slick and sly, likes to yiff.

Wolves - Howl too much, are strong warriors and fighters, or are cowardly and mischievous. 

PitBulls - Have swag and are gangsters, or are brutes. Or are dangerously aggressive.

German Shepards - are all on the police force, or are Nazi's.

*
Reptiles*

Western Dragons - Overly dominant, greedy bastards that eat people, or are really lazy tyrants.

Eastern dragons - Are wise, and lucky.

Snakes - Back-stabbing, evil, and mischievous.

*Other Mammals*

Vampire Bats - Are all blood sucking.

Fruit Bats - I'm stumped on this one... 

Panda Bears - Vegan/hippie bears 

Ponies - MY LITTLE PPOONNYY!

Hedgehogs - Hate water.                                                       

Humans - Destroy the earth by making factories and machines and are greedy.

Rhinos - Are tough guys

Hippos - are fat

Chimpanzees - Are really smart *


Felines *
Cats - Always land on there feet and have ninja like movements.

Male Lions - Are boastful kings  

Female Lions - warriors

Leopards - Swift jungle ninjas.

Cheetahs - Are speed freaks and always want to go fast.
*
Birds*

Parrots - Talk too much

Owls - are all wise and quiet

Eagles - MURICA!!!

*Mythical Beast 

*Lycans - Are all blood crazed monsters. <--- (This is only true during the full moon) and are the same thing as werewolves.

Unicorns - ARE EEEVVIILLLL


----------



## Wayne Travers (May 15, 2014)

I'm too lazy to look through this whole thread for stereotypes of cougars.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 15, 2014)

I'm a ninja, a metal ninja.


----------



## Maugryph (May 28, 2014)

Here is a interesting stereotype list relating to how animals are portrayed in the entertainment industry. Some of it does relate to this post
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AnimalStereotypes (should be safe for work)


----------



## Maugryph (May 28, 2014)

Kyubey said:


> This thread still exists?
> And WTF is a Sergal?



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Sergal


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (May 29, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Here is a interesting stereotype list relating to how animals are portrayed in the entertainment industry. Some of it does relate to this post
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AnimalStereotypes (should be safe for work)



You fool! It may be SFW but you'll never be able to leave!


----------



## Ozriel (May 29, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> *Mythical Beast
> 
> *Lycans - Special snow flakes, otherkin, dogfuckers, creepy men
> 
> Unicorns - gay, horse fuckers, otherkin, drama mongerers, stick-up-their-asses



Fixed for you.



Wayne Travers said:


> I'm too lazy to look through this whole thread for stereotypes of cougars.



Old women trawling for young men.


----------



## Grungecat (May 29, 2014)

Lynxes?


----------



## Conker (May 29, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Lynxes?


Nerds who think they are better than everyone because they use a web browser most people have never heard of.


----------



## jorinda (May 30, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Lynxes?



Chubby guys who want to be spotty cats, but realized they'll never be able to look good in a cheetah fursuit.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 30, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> Lynxes?



Bobcats with superiority complexes.


----------



## Grungecat (May 30, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Chubby guys who want to be spotty cats, but realized they'll never be able to look good in a cheetah fursuit.



Were you snooping around my FA? This is so true, at least for this particular lynx. Cheetahs are my favorite, but at 5' 10" and 180, it wasn't gonna work. Luckily, lynxes are a little stocky by nature, and that fit the bill. I don't have anything against big cheetahs, I just don't wanna be that chunky cheetah.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 30, 2014)

Lynx: fit, sophisticated, intelligent, witty and the thinkers choice...



...who am I trying to kid, I had to cut that damn fursuit off!


----------



## Abbi Normal (May 30, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Vampire Bats - Are all blood sucking



Well, _yeah_...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 30, 2014)

Cats are the coolest animal ever and y'll know it


----------



## Grungecat (May 30, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Lynx: fit, sophisticated, intelligent, witty and the thinkers choice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...who am I trying to kid, I had to cut that damn fursuit off!



*fist-bump* 

And what? You had to cut yourself out of a fursuit? I'm listening.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 31, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> *fist-bump*
> 
> And what? You had to cut yourself out of a fursuit? I'm listening.



Hey, sadly no - just playing on jorinda's comment about being a chubby guy struggling with a suit.:-D


----------



## Grungecat (May 31, 2014)

VintageLynx said:


> Hey, sadly no - just playing on jorinda's comment about being a chubby guy struggling with a suit.:-D



Damn. I was poised to hear an elaborate story about $1500 going down the drain over a stuck zipper, lol.


----------



## Ozriel (May 31, 2014)

Lynxes are good at stroking their own ego like a horny fox furry.


----------



## VintageLynx (May 31, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> Lynne are good at stroking their own ego like a horny fox furry.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## epictoothpaste (Jul 30, 2014)

skunks fart a lot apparently


----------



## jorinda (Jul 31, 2014)

epictoothpaste said:


> skunks fart a lot apparently



I thought getting a skunk fursuit was a cheap excuse for not washing yourself or the suit. You know, because the smell is part of the character.


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok, we've established that pretty much all species are sluts, but which has the _sluttiest_ slutbags out there?  And what's the reason?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

PurryFurry said:


> Ok, we've established that pretty much all species are sluts, but which has the _sluttiest_ slutbags out there?  And what's the reason?



Fox's duh~ they've got buttholes like a catfish's maw.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 10, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Fox's duh~ they've got buttholes like a catfish's maw.



And people still want to the fuck them so badly?


----------



## silver_foxfang (Aug 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Bobcats with superiority complexes.



The *cougar* (_Puma concolor_), also known as the *mountain lion*, *puma*, *panther*, *painter*, *mountain cat*,[SUP][/SUP] or *catamount*

Yep all the same thing when it comes down to it! Wikipedia said so! Don't ever question wikuhfuksenpidia! YA DIG?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> And people still want to the fuck them so badly?



You tell me~ everyone here sure seems down on the fox butt.

On the subject of catfish though~ I may have to reconsider foxes being the sluttiest...






...Cuz catfish really know their stuff when it comes to gargling balls.


----------



## Tylenol (Aug 10, 2014)

It's true. 
Huskies are imitation wolves.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 11, 2014)

Tylenol said:


> Huskies are imitation wolves.


At least they admit they need human society to feed them. The wolves are wannabes who "totally hate humans" and think they'd survive on their own.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 11, 2014)

jorinda said:


> At least they admit they need human society to feed them. The wolves are wannabes who "totally hate humans" and think they'd survive on their own.



Well they could if humans stopped being so picky on what the wolves are allowed to hunt.

Down one cow and they go bonkers.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Aug 12, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Well they could if humans stopped being so picky on what the wolves are allowed to hunt.
> 
> Down one cow and they go bonkers.



Sorry for laughing but I'm picturing a buch of guys in cheap wolf fursuits chasing a cow around a pasture.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 13, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Sorry for laughing but I'm picturing a buch of guys in cheap wolf fursuits chasing a cow around a pasture.



Oh gosh, that's just priceless! 

Hello new sigquote

--and on the subject of wolves, do you know how stereotypical it is in just about any story how much the wolves hate the humans for killing them?

I tried to RP with one therian...that was pretty much the theme for the entire thing *sigh*

So basically, wolves stereotypically have this undying hate for humans.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 13, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Sorry for laughing but I'm picturing a buch of guys in cheap wolf fursuits chasing a cow around a pasture.



If it was only the chasing. But then you'd have to actually kill it (without using human-made tools). Do not understimate the strength of an angry cow!

And when you have killed it, you don't get yummy steak, but a body full of icky wobbly organs. Now tear that apart with only your claws and teeth and eat it uncooked.



I'd rather return to some seagull stereotypes and steal someone's fries.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 13, 2014)

jorinda said:


> If it was only the chasing. But then you'd have to actually kill it (without using human-made tools). Do not understimate the strength of an angry cow!
> 
> And when you have killed it, you don't get yummy steak, but a body full of icky wobbly organs. Now tear that apart with only your claws and teeth and eat it uncooked.
> 
> ...



That's not a bad stereotyoe, I'd do that


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 13, 2014)

jorinda said:


> I'd rather return to some seagull stereotypes and steal someone's fries.



Mine!


----------



## Redin wolf (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: bump*

oh god, what happened to that poor dog, it looks like it eat the worlds largest bean whole


----------

